# Babies and Java Moss?



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So I read somewhere that Java Moss promotes growth of tiny organisms in itself that it releases into the water.

I have been wanting to breed my betta for some time now, but I am always held back by the simple truth that I wouldnt be able to feed the tiny growing babies as much as they would need me to.

So, I was thinking, hey!, why not have like a 2.5g tank and have some java moss growing in it and then have the spawn moved to this tank after they start moving around and while I'm gone they can munch off the little organisms until I can feed them.

Is this possible?

Also, Akashi seems alot more perked up and ready for life since I put that female in his tank! Hahahhaa, he still lays on the bottom of the net but he eats all the food I give him (twice a day mind you) when he used to leave food to rot. Ahh females, the muse of you males


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

You're right! Java moss usually has some microscopic organisms living in it. However, even just ten or twenty betta fry would eat all the organisms living on a 2-square-inch "clump" of java moss in about 1 to 2 weeks. So, you should probably start an infusoria culture as well. Here's the recipe and directions:

1 or more medium jar with at least partially see-through sides (empty and well-washed, but with no residual soap)
1 or more dead or dying aquatic plant leaves (at least 1 inch) or stems
1 or more samples of snail feces (optional)
At least 1 cup of used aquarium water

Put the materials in the jar so that the leaves and feces are covered. Close the lid most of the way and put the jar in direct sunlight. Leave it for at least 4 days. When you're ready to use it, pour it directly into the tank (but don't smell it; it shouldn't have too strong an odor but if you stick your nsoe right in it, well, you can only imagine).


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Your Bettas will need a more reliable suppy of food then you will get from the java moss. Your best bet is Baby brine shrimp. They are easy to hatch and most Bettas are biggest enough to me them from the time they are free swimming.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with RC, bbs are the easiest option. I buy mine in frozen blister packs and defrost as needed, but am considering hatching my own for the next spawn I have. I found an awesome Australian eBayer that sells the eggs (90% hatch rate) $4/10g + $1 postage.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

BBS are great, but you may want to consider getting a Micro worm culture, they are smaller and easier for them to eat the first couple weeks.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I like to use vinegar eels a bit in the first week or so also. Talk about easy to culture. Plus they live in the water column a bit and swim all over the place. Not something for a full diet tho.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Java moss does have small things living in it- but not all are good. My freshwater pipefish used to go through and eat random "critters", but once had a hydra attach to it's snout and cause some problems. While they are generally harmless things, they did cause problems for a 5 inch fish- and could kill a small betta fry.


----------

